# White Husband Strangles Black Wife



## tru4reele (Dec 17, 2016)

This probably won't get much national circulation so I decided to post. This happened in St. Louis a couple days ago. A 42 year old white man strangled his 22 year old black wife. His bail is $300,000. Smh

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cial&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=user-share


----------



## rabs77 (Dec 17, 2016)

How evil!  Those poor boys!


----------



## tru4reele (Dec 17, 2016)

Now if the husband was a 42 year old black man that murdered his sweet little innocent 22 year old white wife...it would be all over CNN. Her picture would be everywhere!


----------



## LoneStarGirl (Dec 17, 2016)

He is evil. Even admitted that he intended on killing her.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 17, 2016)

How despicable!! Poor kids!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 17, 2016)

*rolls eyes* I just love how the article said "the couple had a history of violence" ...more like he had a history of abusing her.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 17, 2016)

Proudpiscean said:


> *rolls eyes* I just love how the article said "the couple had a history of violence" ...more like he had a history of abusing her.


The video said that neighbors saw the couple fighting often but no police report filed.
What does "fight" mean? Was he beating her on the front lawn and no one did anything about it?
She was pretty young. So sad.

ETA: He looks crazier than a betsy bug in his mug shot.


----------



## Impresaria (Dec 17, 2016)

OMG! He just admitted to murdering someone else...

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cle_fc4816c7-baa0-5d6a-ab6f-e61856b9c5fc.html


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 17, 2016)

tru4reele said:


> Now if the husband was a 42 year old black man that murdered his sweet little innocent 22 year old white wife...it would be all over CNN. Her picture would be everywhere!


Because it interferes not only with how whites are viewed but also how swirlers are viewed. I notice how empty this one is compared to the black guy hitting the white chick lol. *shrug*


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 17, 2016)

This is ripe for Investigation Discovery


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 17, 2016)

My heart aches for their babies.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Dec 17, 2016)

To sad


----------



## silverbuttons (Dec 17, 2016)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Because it interferes not only with how whites are viewed but also how swirlers are viewed. I notice how empty this one is compared to the black guy hitting the white chick lol. *shrug*


----------



## SimplyLive (Dec 17, 2016)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Because it interferes not only with how whites are viewed but also how swirlers are viewed. I notice how empty this one is compared to the black guy hitting the white chick lol. *shrug*


This was just posted


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Dec 17, 2016)

To sad


----------



## UmSumayyah (Dec 17, 2016)

The murders of bw don't generally make national news. Most murders don't but bw especially as far as I can tell. 

When the Pieztraks were tortured and murdered there wasn't a big to do about it. Iirc it wasn't even classified as a hate crime.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Dec 17, 2016)

damn. second degree...he intended on killing her.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Dec 17, 2016)

tru4reele said:


> This probably won't get much national circulation so I decided to post. This happened in St. Louis a couple days ago. A 42 year old white man strangled his 22 year old black wife. His bail is $300,000. Smh
> 
> http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cial&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=user-share


He does look evil! He needs to burn.

What a tragedy for their family. Those boys will need help.


----------



## FelaShrine (Dec 17, 2016)

SimplyLive said:


> This was just posted



True but the thread about the girl whose bf  verbally abused her going on about how he voted for Trump got 2 responses. 

while the one about dude whose oyibo gf is Trump supporter is about 4 pages in atm


----------



## tru4reele (Dec 17, 2016)

According to local comments on FB he was abusive towards her before. Neighbors witnessed him throwing her against the hood of the car.

I wonder what her family thought of that piece of shate.


----------



## Subscribe (Dec 17, 2016)

Can someone send this to Nancy Grace, Rowland Martin and Fatal Attraction.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 17, 2016)

FelaShrine said:


> True but the thread about the girl whose bf  verbally abused her going on about how he voted for Trump got 2 responses.
> 
> while the one about dude whose oyibo gf is Trump supporter is about 4 pages in atm


Oh? I'm not the only one who noticed this ? 


SimplyLive said:


> This was just posted


According to my time, the thread was posted at 10:30 ish. Like two hours after the other. And it was a new topic with a very obvious title. It is now 3:28 pm.  But you know, it's whatever .


----------



## NapfroConsulate (Dec 17, 2016)

So sad. I feel for those little boys. I cant help but wonder how they met considering how old he was. Guess it doesnt matter. Hope he gets the book thrown at him! He looks like a lunatic!


----------



## UmSumayyah (Dec 17, 2016)

NapfroConsulate said:


> So sad. I feel for those little boys. I cant help but wonder how they met considering how old he was. Guess it doesnt matter. Hope he gets the book thrown at him! He looks like a lunatic!


The death penalty is too good for him.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2016)

The Precious Babies...why did she stay with him?  Someone could have taken him down.


----------



## Subscribe (Dec 17, 2016)

I wonder if she knew about the killing of the other person and threaten to tell?


----------



## tru4reele (Dec 17, 2016)

Subscribe said:


> I wonder if she knew about the killing of the other person and threaten to tell?



She probably didn't know anything about it. She was probably scared of him though. She was so young I wonder if her family knew what was going on with him?

He done killed two people and gets $300,000 bond. He can put up his house and be out killing again.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Dec 17, 2016)

How tragic. I wonder how they met.


----------



## theRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow this is really sad. That poor women  Why is the bail set at $300,000? Shouldn't it be higher?


----------



## andromeda (Dec 17, 2016)

SMH. Incredibly sad


----------



## kanozas (Dec 17, 2016)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Oh? I'm not the only one who noticed this ?
> 
> According to my time, the thread was posted at 10:30 ish. Like two hours after the other. And it was a new topic with a very obvious title. It is now 3:28 pm.  But you know, it's whatever .




Which threads?


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Dec 17, 2016)

He looks depraved. How did she wind up married to this person?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 17, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Which threads?


I'm sorry,  but I'm multi tasking ATM so I'm not able to post the threads. Nor do I need to really. Doesn't matter anyway. Plus, I really don't want to further derail the thread.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 17, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> Wow this is really sad. That poor women  Why is the bail set at $300,000? Shouldn't it be higher?


It absolutely should be. Nothing makes sense anymore.


----------



## Petal26 (Dec 17, 2016)

May she rest in peace 

How is it possible that no one called the cops on this jerk when he was abusing her in public?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Dec 17, 2016)

I wanna know how they met.


----------



## Subscribe (Dec 17, 2016)

I wonder if the guy he killed was black? His bail is so low because this story is riding under the radar. Thats why it needs to be sen to a mainstream media outlet.


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 17, 2016)

She was young beautiful and talented, it sounds like. How did she end up with this deranged looking old (compared to her) psycho?  There's really no info on him in that piece, so it's hard to say much ...


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 17, 2016)

For some reason I can't get through to the link...just as well...sounds very tragic.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Dec 17, 2016)

That bail seems really low.  

Smh

I wonder if her family knew of the abuse.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 17, 2016)

Ya'll do realize that everybody except for Kimora Lee Simmons-GiveMeFree-Lessnor looks crazy in a mugshot.   I'm seriously doubting dude showed up for a first date with blood on his face and meth eyes. How about we give this black woman the benefit of the doubt that her husband didn't introduce himself by saying "Hi I'm Jon and I'll be murdering you and leaving our children orphans."   This woman was barely out of her teens when she was married with her first baby, close to having another one on the way and married to a man old enough to be her father at that.    She was a kid in a miserable situation.   

People get snarky and go on about jealous older women and whatnot but when 43 year old me tells these young girls in their 20's and teens to stay away from much older men it's not out of fear of competition, it's because I've seen how this particular game works and the girls on the other end don't fair well.  

The reason why this story isn't nationwide is that the only people who care about black women are other black women and that care takes a back seat if a black man has been murdered or otherwise maligned by someone of a different race.


----------



## Brownie (Dec 17, 2016)

Beautiful, young woman---sad for the children...they've basically lost both parents.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Dec 17, 2016)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Because it interferes not only with how whites are viewed but also how swirlers are viewed. I notice how empty this one is compared to the black guy hitting the white chick lol. *shrug*


kinda how they talked about Patti Labell's grand baby but they love those white Mowery babies....


----------



## ajoke (Dec 17, 2016)

Poor babies. Murdered mum and deranged murderer father.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 18, 2016)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> kinda how they talked about Patti Labell's grand baby but they love those white Mowery babies....



What did people say about her grandkids?


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 18, 2016)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Because it interferes not only with how whites are viewed but also how swirlers are viewed. I notice how empty this one is compared to the black guy hitting the white chick lol. *shrug*



Threads with men hitting women after the women hit first are always very long here. It's a divisive topic and people take very strong positions on either side. 

But since you opened the door, I'll walk through it. How are swirlers viewed?


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Dec 18, 2016)

LaBelleLL said:


> What did people say about her grandkids?


 that shes funny looking and insinuating that does look black but she looks just as mixed as baby Ava. The only difference is the race of the mother.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 18, 2016)

poor wife and poor kids. she was just a baby herself. when someone that age dates someone that young somethings wrong with them.


----------



## tru4reele (Dec 18, 2016)

sugarbaybie said:


> poor wife and poor kids. she was just a baby herself. when someone that age dates someone that young somethings wrong with them.



I agree. Even when I was 26 and attempted to date a 43 year old it turned me off. The thought of him preferring women a lot younger turned me off.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 18, 2016)

tru4reele said:


> I agree. Even when I was 26 and attempted to date a 43 year old it turned me off. The thought of him preferring women a lot younger turned me off.


same here.


----------



## God_Favor (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm I the only that couldn't read the articles posted?


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 18, 2016)

This man looks completely off his rocker in that pic!! My heart hurts for this woman and her babies! She was beautiful and talented. I'm sick that not only is his bail not high enough, this POS admitted to murdering another person and he still could be released on that bond and fall off the map..

And I would have never seen this if it wasn't for this site so this isn't being covered as it should be.. This man deliberately killed this woman and he has a 300K bail..

I know it's because no one cares about us but us.. Black women are the most underprotected  and underappreciated people walking around here.. We care about others but no one cares about us...

But people swear on life that swirling when it's bw/wm is the bees knees though...

Let me shut up and take my ssa on...


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 18, 2016)

....interesting thread.

Very sad for this lady and her babies, though.


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 18, 2016)

I cant read the article. It looks like its been redacted.


----------



## PretteePlease (Dec 18, 2016)

This is tragic how is he only charged with 1st degree and he is an accused double murderer


----------



## FelaShrine (Dec 18, 2016)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> *kinda how they talked about Patti Labell's grand baby* but they love those white Mowery babies....



Looks like I shouldn't have ignored that thread. *goes digging*


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 18, 2016)

thatscuteright said:


> I cant read the article. It looks like its been redacted.



I had to google for another source to read about the case


----------



## Covagirlm (Dec 18, 2016)

WhereItsAt said:


> But people swear on life that swirling when it's bw/wm is the bees knees though...



Ehhh .. no one victimizes black women more than black men. But that's not what this thread is about. Let me take my ssa on with you  lol


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## frizzy (Dec 18, 2016)

God_Favor said:


> I'm I the only that couldn't read the articles posted?



I'm wondering what kind of janky arsed newspaper this is that you have to answer Google survey questions before you can read the article.  (Google doin' what it do)  No thanks!


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 19, 2016)

A Florissant man has been charged with murder after allegedly strangling his wife early Thursday morning.

Peter Chafin, 42, called police at about 7 a.m. Thursday, and when Florissant police arrived, they found his wife, Kiera Chafin, 22, strangled to death in their home in the first block of Apache Court.

Police arrested Peter Chafin at the scene, and he is being held on a charge of second-degree murder with bail set at $300,000.

The couple's children, a 2-year-old boy and an infant, were in the home at the time. They were unharmed and are now in the custody of the Division of Family Services.

The couple had a history of domestic violence, said Florissant Police Chief Tim Lowery. He said Kiera Chafin had left the house for about 24 hours after an argument and was apparently killed after returning to the home at about 1:30 a.m.


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 19, 2016)

Peter Chafin


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 19, 2016)

Kierra Chafin


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Dec 19, 2016)

Smh she was beautiful. He aint ****. Hope they throw him under the jail. i do want to know.....where is her family? Why did they allow her to marry someone so much older?


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 19, 2016)

This was not caused by the difference in age. 

This was not caused by the swirl. 

This was caused by a deranged and violent man. 

Some of y'all stay blaming things that aren't the problem to fit your own agendas and views. But we all know there are deranged and violent men in all types of relationships just waiting to pop off. 

This is a tragedy. This thread isn't as long as the men who hit women who hit them first because there's nothing to discuss. There's no difference of opinion. It's horrible. She didn't deserve it. We all know that. All we can say is RIP and hope that that man gets what he deserves.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 19, 2016)

Poor thing fought for her life


----------



## SimplyLive (Dec 19, 2016)

fluffyforever said:


> This was not caused by the difference in age.
> 
> This was not caused by the swirl.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 19, 2016)

fluffyforever said:


> This was not caused by the difference in age.
> 
> This was not caused by the swirl.
> 
> ...



Yup we had a dude here last month murder his wife, child and attorney leaving three other minors kids with a dead mother and a jail bird daddy

Month before that dude killed his family and himself.

Abusers are plentiful in all ethnicities, races, religions, age groups, couplings. Go through your city's daily mugshot photos and 1/3 of the people on there are locked up for CDV and they'll go right back home to the person they abused.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 19, 2016)

IslandMummy said:


> Poor thing fought for her life


yes! once the pics were clearly posted. that blood on his face are scratch marks from her nails. She did not go down easy.

may she rest in peace.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Dec 19, 2016)

He needs to burn......Bring back the firing squad too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

LaBelleLL said:


> Threads with men hitting women after the women hit first are always very long here. It's a divisive topic and people take very strong positions on either side.
> 
> But since you opened the door, I'll walk through it. How are swirlers viewed?


It reminds me of the Debarge family. That man was yt, an a cop and was abusive to his wife and kids. She couldn't go to anybody for help. We don't hear too much about yt men being abusive to their black women mates.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 19, 2016)

fluffyforever said:


> Some of y'all stay blaming things that aren't the problem to fit your own agendas and views. But we all know there are deranged and violent men in all types of relationships just waiting to pop off.


I'ma still tell women not to date men old enough to be their fathers until they have enough adult life experience to deal with that dynamic.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 19, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'ma still tell women not to date men old enough to be their fathers until they have enough adult life experience to deal with that dynamic.



A yup; 40+ dating an older man is completely different than fresh off your teens dating an older man


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm so sad for the children as they will no longer have their mother.


----------



## FelaShrine (Dec 19, 2016)

IslandMummy said:


> Poor thing fought for her life



you can see it on his face. Damn offing shame.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 19, 2016)

How awful  I hope she has some close family to take the children in.


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 19, 2016)

This is really, really sad. Rest in peace Kiera.


----------



## tru4reele (Dec 19, 2016)

frizzy said:


> I'm wondering what kind of janky arsed newspaper this is that you have to answer Google survey questions before you can read the article.  (Google doin' what it do)  No thanks!



Lol St. Louis Post Dispatch is our primary newspaper here. Newspapers are looking for funding from any place possible; like annoying Google ads and surveys.

The link still works for me. But thanks yall for posting the story and the pics : )


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 18, 2018)

Crappy UPDATE - They didn't mention in the first article that he killed a white man and hid the body about two months before he  killed his black wife.   The link to the story has pictures of the victims. They were just too big to post here.

*Florissant man charged in two killings deemed mentally unfit for trial *

*ST. LOUIS •* A man from Florissant who called police in 2016 to say that he had strangled his wife and then showed detectives where he had hidden a shotgun used in another killing has been deemed mentally unfit for trial, court records say.

Peter Chafin, 43, who is charged in two separate murder cases, has been transferred to the Fulton State Hospital and will be re-evaluated after six months, according to a court order by St. Louis Circuit Judge Rex Burlison.

On Dec. 15, 2016, Chafin called Florissant police to his home, where they found his wife, Kiera Chafin, 22, dead, police said. She had been strangled.

While confessing to his wife’s murder, police said, Chafin also told police that he had shot Dominic Smith multiple times with a shotgun on Sept. 1, 2015, in the 4200 block of Delor Street and dumped the body in the river near the intersection of Elwood Street and South Broadway, court documents say.

Smith’s body was found two weeks later snagged on a barge in the river. Police released pictures of his tattoos to help identify him. Crime lab specialists later linked the blood found in the backyard to Smith, but the case went cold.

Chafin told police he encased the shotgun in cement, authorities said. He took detectives to the intersection of South Broadway and Nagle Avenue and pointed to a cement block. Police broke the block apart and found a shotgun inside.

https://www.stltoday.com/news/local...cle_d95df11d-2d24-589b-b191-92c125cc3dec.html


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jul 18, 2018)

Awful.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 18, 2018)

Not surprised by this update. He looks mentally unfit and like he has killed before. I’m still wondering where her family is/was?


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 18, 2018)

I wonder why he killed the first guy besides being crazy but did the guy have a connection to them
.....

I hope he rots in a mental facility.......


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 18, 2018)

@Crackers Phinn Thanks for the update. I wonder what his  motive is behind confessing and revealing the murder weapon of the first victim.


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2018)

Why does man even have bail? Did he even have a job?


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2018)

IKR... so many questions!


IslandMummy said:


> This is ripe for Investigation Discovery


----------



## nysister (Jul 22, 2018)

That poor beautiful girl. He's a monster and should be eliminated!


----------

